# Do You Have A Favorite Amongst Your Dogs?



## LaRen616

Do you favor one dog over your other(s)?

Do you find yourself comparing your dogs to each other?


----------



## mysweetkaos

Yes....as unfair as it is. We've had Kaos for almost 10 yrs so there is huge bond there with a lot of shared time and memories. Plus it has been sooooo long since he has been a lot of work, although my selective memory is telling me he has always been perfect.
I try to remember Sherman is almost 10 months old...so he is just starting out to build that relationship with us....and well he's a puppy so he is always on the go and usually up to something.
I must say though as he matures I am learning to appreciate the way their personalities compliment each other.....especially as K is way less active and involved, it is nice to have Sherman start to fill that void a bit.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I definitely compare them to each other but I don't have a favourite. I love them in different ways for different reasons. If in some bizarre situation I was forced to choose between them, I would choose my oldest because she has seniority.


----------



## FG167

No and no. They are so totally different from each other that there is nothing to compare LOL Now I compare my dogs to Jason's dogs all the time though  hehe


----------



## Kittilicious

I do and I don't. My golden is my favorite because she reminds me of my heart dog, Max (a shep mix that looked like a golden that I had to PTS due to old age) and she is my baby girl and she's been with me now for 4 years. But Knuckles is my favorite because he's the GSD that I always wanted. 
But if someone would tell me I could have Max back, but I'd have to give these two up - there wouldn't be a question. I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Castlemaid

I do, not because one is not measuring up to the other, but just because it is interesting look at their individuality and play it off against the other one. 

Neither have to prove anything, or live up to any type of expectations from me, I love and appreciate who they are, with all their quirks and individual temperaments.

I'll come right out and say that my favorite is Gryffon. I lovingly tell people that Keeta has been a challenge and a pain ever since I have had her, while Gryffon is nothing but a joy and a pleasure. And I say it lovingly, because even with her challenges, don't I love Keeta to bits? She was at the vets yesterday for some minor procedures, and I felt so lost without her around.  

Not that I can imagine it, if I had to rehome one, it would be Keeta (assuming that someone wanted her bad, LOL), because her needs are simpler. I feel that Gryffon needs me more, and needs someone with an understanding of working temperament to meet his physical, mental, and emotional needs, and understand how to work with his drives. Not to imply that he is difficult to handle, not at all, but I don't think he would be happy in a pet-only home.


----------



## Emoore

No. The bond with Rocky is deeper because I've had him so long and because I know I can trust him. The bond with Kopper is still new and forming, but that doesn't mean I love him any less. 

If I have a headache and want to snuggle on the couch, Rocky's my favorite. If I want to go to agility class or run and jump and play, Kopper is my favorite.


----------



## Falkosmom

mysweetkaos said:


> Yes....as unfair as it is. We've had Kaos for almost 10 yrs so there is huge bond there with a lot of shared time and memories. Plus it has been sooooo long since he has been a lot of work, although my selective memory is telling me he has always been perfect.
> I try to remember Sherman is almost 10 months old...so he is just starting out to build that relationship with us....and well he's a puppy so he is always on the go and usually up to something.
> I must say though as he matures I am learning to appreciate the way their personalities compliment each other.....especially as K is way less active and involved, it is nice to have Sherman start to fill that void a bit.


Falko is nine and no doubt a favorite. He was born perfect and housebroken! Other puppy owners told me how lucky I was to have him because he was so good!

Tybor is eight months. I really like him, he is a nice dog but totally different from Falko. Where Falko was the class valedictorian, Tybor can always be found out behind the bleachers......:laugh: He is still not completely housebroken! Other dog owners ask me what is wrong with him!:wild:

Yes, Falko is my favorite, but Tybor will someday become my best friend too.


----------



## Jax08

Yes. Jax is mine. She's snoozing in my front seat right now.  Banshee, our oldest, is more my son's than anyone else's. She loves her boy. Sierra is DH's. He's never allowed to have another dog again as far as I'm concerned unless he makes an effort to do more than feed and sit on the couch with him/her.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Falkosmom said:


> Falko is nine and no doubt a favorite. He was born perfect and housebroken! Other puppy owners told me how lucky I was to have him because he was so good!
> 
> Tybor is eight months. I really like him, he is a nice dog but totally different from Falko. Where Falko was the class valedictorian, Tybor can always be found out behind the bleachers......:laugh: He is still not completely housebroken! Other dog owners ask me what is wrong with him!:wild:
> 
> Yes, Falko is my favorite, but Tybor will someday become my best friend too.


I feel bad saying that. I love them both no doubt. Sherman has his qualities, he is just at that age. I have no doubt that he will be to me at least something very close to what Big K is. Sherman is very handler responsive....always looks to me to see what to do, so I know he is going to be amazing. Kaos didn't really get that way until he was about 2....he always respected us...but he didn't start looking for approval until he reached maturity. I guess it's like my human kids....if you asked each of them who my favorite was....they'd say them. If you asked me, I'd say they're all my favorites for different reasons and depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## Lilie

Sure. I have a favorite horse too. I even have a feral cat that I am more fond of then the other two. But that doesn't mean that I don't care for them as equals. It does mean that I may let something fly for one and not the other. That is an ability I earn because I am the primary care taker.


----------



## LARHAGE

I love them all but naturally you have favorites, even with my horses I favor some over others, 2 are priceless 2 could be sold if need be, Gavin was my constant shadow and such a joy to me, he's been away for 13 months and in that time while I love my female German Shepherd to death the one that has become my heart dog is my Cairn, he has been the most independent, stubborn, hard headed opinionated dog I've ever had, but when he was lost last month ( actually he was in a hole he dug after a squirrel and couldn't care less I was frantically searching for him !) for hours I realized just how much I missed him and how boring things would be without him, he has a delightful personality. I'm sure when Gavin comes back to me he will go right back to his high ranking though!


----------



## qbchottu

I love all my pups, but I most certainly have a favorite. Whiskey is my heart dog and I just mesh so well with him. I have special one on one time with each of my dogs and my time with Whisk is the one I look forward to the most. Training, walking, playing, running, whatever with him is just a little bit more fun and special. And this might be a no-no but I totally give him a little extra of whatever the others get like a slightly bigger bullystick (I justify it by saying that he's most aggressive chewer so he needs more to get a satisfying chew lol) :blush: 
All my dogs have quirks and personality traits that are entirely their own and each is a pleasure to own in its own way. For example, Puddi is the fastest, Wiva bites well and is very agile, Whisk has the best obedience and focus. I do compare them to each other, but that doesn't make me love one dog any less. Sometimes I do wish the others had a functional on and off switch like Whisk though


----------



## vicky2200

I do compare and contrast them, but I love them all the same. I always say that my relationship with each one is different, no one better than the other. I've loved Dakota for nearly eight years, Ditto for nearly 4, and daisy for 2.5 years. This doesn't mean I love Dakota more than the others because after a short time of having a dog, I love them " to full capacity."


----------



## meldleistikow

Definitely compare and have favorites. My favorite now is my 4 yr old GSD. She is very loving and obedient. She is fear aggressive with dogs out on walks and is a kind of a big baby, but she is still my favorite right now. Our cattle dog/Jack Russell mix is super loving and cuddly but is terribly stubborn. He is really smart and knows his obedience, but sometimes I will call him to come inside and he will look at me like I am a moron. I can't stand that. He does things when he wants unless there is something in it for him.

I have a feeling that our current puppy will be my favorite. He is 11 weeks old and we have had him a week. He already cries at the back door to go out, sleeps well in the crate, is very affectionate, is confident, and loves to train and play. His personality reminds me of my first GSD. My first GSD is my all time favorite and the one that I compare all Shepherds too. I had her from the time I was 10 till I was 21. I am sure that she was not really as perfect as I remember her to be, but she was a great dog.


----------



## lhczth

Vala is my mush, my baby girl...... 

All of my dogs are related so I can't seem to help comparing them to one another, but I also compare to past dogs.


----------



## Liesje

I have three dogs in my home right now. I am most "connected" to Nikon. He's the kind of dog that won't even glance at someone yelling his name and waving a toy or treats. He's 100% MY dog. He's protective of me (in a good way). As he matured he got more cuddly too. He's the dog I *really* miss if I'm gone more than a day or two. I take him everywhere with me.

Coke is our mutt and he could be described as my "heart" dog. The connection I have with him is different. He's just such a lover, very friendly and outgoing, the type of dog that you can tell wants everyone to be happy (whereas Nikon only cares if *I* am happy, he doesn't give a rip about anyone else's feelings). My GSDs have a lot of drive and energy and are a lot of work; Coke has no drive, very little energy, a zero maintenance kind of dog. Sometimes after working hard with GSDs all weekend at SchH it's nice to come home to a very calm, gentle dog that just wants to sit on your lap. Of all the dogs I've ever had Coke is probably the most irreplaceable, if that's a fair thing to even think about....

Pan is still young and growing on me. It takes me a long time to really bond with a dog, especially male GSDs that are so slow to mature and show their true nature. Pan is my "fun" dog, wears his heart on his sleeve, just wants to run around and have fun and be happy. He's more of a combination of Nikon and Coke (not as aloof as Nikon but not quite as outgoing as Coke) but with more energy than both of them combined!


----------



## shilohsmom

I love them all in different ways, but Shoshi is my heart dog....our hearts are connected and always will be. She has me wrapped around her little paw and I don't mind one bit.


----------



## onyx'girl

I do have a favorite....Karlo.
I love all three but he is the one I train and is the one that is constantly following and trying to engage me.
If Onyx would have had the personality/drive/temperament that Karlo has, I never would have 'needed' to get another puppy. She is a handful and has to be managed, so I get tired of her antics and health issues. 
Kacie is a sweetheart. If I _had_ to place one of my dogs, Kacie would be the one I'd rehome out of the three. It would absolutely break my heart if I didn't have Karlo in my life.

After my old mix Clover passed away I fostered a dog while researching for a breeder/puppy. 
That dog Hawkeye, I absolutely fell in love with. It was love at first sight for me on his petfinder page, and I had to foster him! He is a small black Kelpie/GSD mix. He ended up biting my husband in the back unprovoked and hubby said he had to go. He was resource guarding me. He also was reactive to my teenage son for no reason. Baggage from his past?
It really broke my heart the way it ended. I never got closure on where he ended up and I hope he was placed carefully. If I had my way, I would have adopted him and trained w/ him. But then I'd never had gotten Karlo if I'd kept Hawkeye.


----------



## Greydusk

I only have now.
When I had more, Red, a border collie mix, was, and still is my absolute heart dog. So sweet, friends with every creature he came in contact with, tired so hard, never asked for anything and gave everything in return up until the last day of his life.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

My dogs are very close in age. Lucky will be with us 9 years on the friday of presidents day weekend. Daisy turned 12 on Nov 26 .Daisy is my first and only puppy that we raised. She has been a hellion and a very whats in it for me dog but at the same time has saved my life a few times. She is the hard to handle,ok i bet I can get away with this dog.But she is my first and I dread her going. Lucky is my shadow, my tag along dog, a joy to have on leash. Loves to travel but pukes. Daisy doesn't puke she was just beserk. Daisy is myfirst ,Lucky is my heart. Daisy has been told on walks why cant you be like Lucky.Lucky has his own issues and can be corrected with a down or a sit, he's done. They are both sitting looking at me right now. Daisy is my husband's shadow and Lucky is mine . So they are both loved just different relationships with each. Being seniors its very different then when they were 5 and 2 but the relationship is changing .One night my husband came in late and neither woke up . As I read the posts from Kaos and others about the young vs the older companion I understand. There is a familiarity and a past with your old dog. All though I still get tosay G#311 Daisy once a month. She doesnt want to be boring.


----------



## windwalker718

If we're honest there's always one who has a bit more of our heart. Ikon is my hearts delight... even though he's a strong willed dog who at times frustrates the heck out of me, he is the one who is next to my chair, who I find sitting next to me as I gaze out of a window, and who lays next to me with his magnificent black head gently across my neck when I take to bed with a migraine. He knows every nuance of my moods, and as much as I adore Demi and Klytie he is the one that would rip my heart out to be separated from. I'm now in my 60's and he's the third dog to hold my heart this way, and the one I appreciated while still here the most.


----------



## ladyfreckles

Liesje said:


> I have three dogs in my home right now. I am most "connected" to Nikon. He's the kind of dog that won't even glance at someone yelling his name and waving a toy or treats. He's 100% MY dog. He's protective of me (in a good way). As he matured he got more cuddly too. He's the dog I *really* miss if I'm gone more than a day or two. I take him everywhere with me.


This is the connection I hope to have with Viking someday. It sounds beautiful! Do you have any advice for how to get there?


----------



## Pepper311

Oh for sure. My cookie the half GSD pup. She by far the best dog I have and she is giving my old childhood dog a run for her money I hate to say it. 

Cookie is smart easy to train good with other dogs kids and people of all ages. She is my other babie. She is everything I wanted in a dog and more. She is almost perfect. 

My other 2 dogs well one is not mine he got dumped on us and my husband loves him. The other was my husnabds when we met. He is a small yappy dog that is not that good with strangers. He has gotten a lot better. The big thing is he never knows when to shut the F*** up.


----------



## arycrest

LaRen616 said:


> Do you favor one dog over your other(s)?
> 
> Do you find yourself comparing your dogs to each other?


Yes, I do have favorites among the Hooligans.

No, I try never to compare dogs ... It's hard not to sometimes, but I've learned over the years that not comparing them to each other gives me a better opportunity to appreciate each one for their own unique/distinct personalities & abilities!


----------



## CarrieJ

I can't really compare my girls because they are so vastly different. I can't favor one over the other cause I become a big wimp with Zoey The Weasel and think:

"Aw, that was my mom's dog. Mom loved Zoey to death (even though Zoey made her crazy)." It's pretty bad, I admit to slacking off on Zoey sometimes because of the "mom's dog" thing. Weird and hard to explain.

I can honestly say that now that Alice is four and a half I really, really enjoy her and all the frustration and hard work has paid off. She's a great dog. A total spaz, but a great one. I can honestly say that when she was; oh, seven or eight months old I didn't like her too much and didn't have the bond that I had with Loki. But still didn't compare them....they were vastly different GSDs with polar opposite backgrounds.
And, no she isn't perfect; she eats poop occassionally, is having a devil of a time training Gar not to leave "valuables" like bread on the counter, and just is a reactive barking, yodeling, Howard Cosell in a GSD suit in the car. But she's a great dog.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

I don't compare mine, they are 3 different breeds and 3 different personalities. 

I love my husky the most, she was my first puppy and dog on my own. I can't stand her most of the time(big mistake getting a husky), but there is a love there for her that I cannot measure.

I think my rescue GSD is the sweetest and most endearing out of my pack.

My favorite is my Doberman though. He is my first dog bought from an ethical breeder and he has been amazing to work and learn with. He is the dog that is inspiring me to get involved in canine sports for the first time. I have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I don't think of it in terms of who "my favorite" is.. they are just soo different.

Stark has a big part of my heart. We have learned so much together and have been through a lot together too. Although I complain about him (he is a big old dork!) I wouldn't change a thing about him (ironic eh?). He is the dog that I will look back on and say, "he taught me that". He is my constant companion and is now so trustworthy in all situations that we can deepen our bond by a mutual trust. Something I didn't think would be possible between us a year ago. I couldn't imagine my life without him.

Zefra has all the qualities I wanted in a working companion, she is "it" as they say. I have so much fun with her and as the days go on our bond is becoming stronger and stronger. Zefra is such a sweet soul too (except when provoked!  ). She has this wiggle that just melts your heart. You look at her and her ears go back, her tail starts whipping from side to side, followed by her bum, then her shoulders and then her nose.. lol. Makes you fall for her every time!

I can't say that one is my favorite over the other, but I can say that I favor doing certain things with each dog.

For an example, if I am just going for a stroll around the block, Stark is my man. He is content to sniff around and go at a nice pace. Zefra wants to check everything out and pull me here and there.. lol. 

If I am going to train, Zefra is my first choice because she enjoys it and brings an enthusiasm to the "game" that no one else can match. She is FUN to be around!

My life wouldn't be complete without both of them.


----------



## LukasGSD

I could never give up either of my two. I love them both for their own reasons. Lukas has his quirks (good and bad) that make me love him, as well as being my first dog. But Jaxon is a better represenative of the breed. I can do more things with him and he's just got the better temperament over all.


----------



## Good_Karma

I don't have a favorite. I only compare them to each other to notice how they are different, but without making any judgement on which is superior. I have different things that I prefer to do with each dog. Rosa is my cuddle bug. Niko is my running partner. I like taking Rosa places because I don't have to be as on my toes with her and ready for reactive behavior like I must be with Niko. I like making special foods and treats for Niko because he loves to eat and always gobbles down everything I give him like it's the best food on earth.  I like taking both dogs out in public (only one at a time) since it seems like everyone thinks they are both gorgeous (and they are right!)


----------



## CookieTN

I knew Cookie for nearly a decade, and we got Treader 4 1/2 years ago. When we first got him, I did kinda favorite him over Cookie for a while. He was "new". Also I was rather more into Sheltie-like dogs at the time. I got into the breed on a whim and the fact that they look a lot like Collies. I LOVE Collies, still do, and since we were going to get a second dog, and a large one was out of the question, I figured Shelties were just as good. And I still do have an attraction to the breed. But now I think, other than Shelties being generally more tolerant to being lax with exercise, GSDs actually fit me better. Based on the ones I've known, anyway.


----------



## LaRen616

Sinister is my favorite, there will never be another dog like him. He is the sweetest, most laid back, fun, easy to train and work with dog. He's great with people, kids, other dogs and cats. He does what I as of him even if he is unsure about it. I can and do bring him everywhere and he behaves wonderfully. He is cherished and loved by everyone that knows him. He is a big part of my family and they often fight over who gets him if something were to happen to me. He's been here with me through all of the bad. I've been slammed with one bad thing after another, I am struggling financially, my dogs eat better than I do and they always will but I could not make it through without him. I would not be able to live in my house alone without him, he makes me feel safe. When I am sad he will sit there and let me hug him for as long as I want to. When I cry he comes over to me and offers me his paw and then he holds my hand. When I am not around him I worry about him, when he is at his dad's house he waits around for me. When I move he moves. My heart breaks thinking about the day that he will leave me. He is the most important thing in my life, he is my most prized possession and my world revolves around him.

Malice.................she's a work in progress, she drives me crazy about 90% of the time but I love her. She is exactly what I asked for, she's just alot more work than I thought. :laugh: She is the perfect dog to cuddle with or take a nap with. She's very energetic, she can run circles around Sinister. She's fast and agile, she'd make a great agility, flyball, dock diving, herding dog. She is very friendly, great with people, kids and other dogs. I believe she will be the guardian of the house, I believe she will be the one to fear of the two. I love that about her, she makes me feel even more safe. I am not bonded to her now but I think as she grows, matures and calms down we will become closer. I look forward to her as an adult.


----------



## schatzi14

Last year, when I had 2: I could never say I favored one more than the other, I honestly couldn't pick. Both totally amazing who I love(d) with all my heart.


----------



## weber1b

I guess if you said I had to get rid of 1 or 2, who would I keep, clearly it is Clover. There are aspects of all three I love, and aspects of all I would change, but Clover is our first full Shepherd and has the fewest issues. I can take her anywhere I want without issues with people or other dogs. She is gentle. especially with children and is why I have two more of these fine animals.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

Yes. I've had Buddy for 14 years and he's my "heart dog." He's 14 years old and knows what I'm going to do before I even do it. Rey and I are bonding, but she's still the bratty kid that Buddy and I look at each other a lot over nutty things she does. If he could shake his head at me in wonder, and mutter, "silly pup," he would.


----------



## TimberGSD2

Yes I have always had a favorite. I never tell them that, and my favorite isn't even the one I do the most with. Kya has been "that" dog for me her entire life, even when she was a puppy that drove me insane. TJ was always the "everyones" dog and Kya was always MY dog. Now both Kya and Phin are MY dogs and I do tons more training, tricks, walks, runs with Phin but there will never be another Kya.


----------



## gmcwife1

Yes, even though I know I'm not supposed to, I do have a favorite. 

Koda is my boy, he even sleeps in my bed with me every couple of weeks  He's just a really happy and loving dog and I can't help but favor him. 

Of course the puppy is quickly wiggling her way into my heart and Kenai is the old man of the house that can be counted on to be there.


----------



## llombardo

I'm the only one in my house that can say I don't have a favorite...all three have a special place in my heart and each have individual qualities that make them special.


----------



## shepherdmom

I've been lucky enough to have 2 heart dogs over the years. Duffy a Boxer mixed with stupid and then Shadow my GSD (by a heart dog I mean that special dog that you just bond with) Over the years we've had many wonderful dogs and I've loved them all but nothing can compete with having a heart dog.


----------



## chelle

I do and don't. I love my oldest because she was my first dog as an adult. I love her because she is a nice, gentle girl. Because she was all over the US with me when we once traveled. Because she is just a nice, nice dog that anyone can pet, anyone can handle and, well, she's just super easy to deal with.

Then I love my second because she is a spaz nut and very spunky. I think that quality is pretty cute. She's just super smart and catches on to anything and puts up with no nonsense from the big, big boys that do try to be dumb pups at times.

THEN I love the WGSD mix brothers because Bailey is so highly trainable, and his brother is so highly loving. 

So a favorite.. I can't say I have one -- I have a favorite for different categories.!


----------



## OriginalWacky

chelle said:


> So a favorite.. I can't say I have one -- I have a favorite for different categories.!


This is what I say too. It's kinda like picking a favorite kid - they each have things that are unique to them and special.


----------



## tank101

They are tied.
Tank-has helped me when i thought I was helping him(I saw my lab mix Abby get hit by a semi and it was really hard on me and I went into depression. My parents brought him home abused,skinny and fearful so I had to help him but in the end he helped me) He has a lot of problems: Scared of the littelst things,has bad hips, is leash reactive to EVERYTHING. and I mean everything, a leaf,a dog, a person ect... It is hard to handle him but he is great to sit on the couch and cuddle with. 

Bentley- I FINALLY got the GSD I wanted and then Dozer didn;t fit into the family and was not safe to have with little kids running around. So I saw Bentley and I NEW he was the dog. He is crazy and drives me up the wall half the time but he is easy to handle. Plus he has my attitude,lol. Never shuts up and tells you what he wants. If he doesnt want to lay down when told he barks and growls(not meanly just like a make me growl) but finally does it,lol. He also does a lot of things with me since he like everything and gets along with everyone. In 4-H, goes hiking, goes to the lake, goes boating, and goes 4-wheeler riding. 


So it just depends on the situation.


----------



## Sue Smart

I suppose Kayleigh because I chose her whereas Vixen I took in as she would have gone to Battersea and more than likely destroyed because of her age and initial response to people.


----------



## Pepper311

Yeah that's a no brainer. Cookie my shep mix. She is my dream dog. My other 2 are my step kids. My husband had them before we got married. I love our little Indy he is special to me I love him. Meatball we have a strang relationship. I care for him but I am not crazy about him. 

Cookie is my fav.


----------



## Whisper

In a sense, yes, I do have a favorite. Millie, my 10 year old order collie/lab mix, is my heart dog. I've had her since *I* was 10 years old! She's been with me through the hardest times and has saved my life more than once. If anyone wants to know where Millie is at any given time, she's at my side. Always.
I do compare my two, but not to judge which is superior, just the differences between Millie and Fable as puppies. I do have to say Fable is a dream come true now that I finally have a GSD!
Fable isn't even 4 months old yet. She has a lot of growing to do and we have a lot of bonding ahead of us. I know she'll be an amazing dog (she's already a very special puppy) and we have our own unique journey to take together. I know that sounds so cheesy, but I mean it wholeheartedly.


----------



## Pepper311

Whisper said:


> In a sense, yes, I do have a favorite. Millie, my 10 year old order collie/lab mix, is my heart dog. I've had her since *I* was 10 years old! She's been with me through the hardest times and has saved my life more than once. If anyone wants to know where Millie is at any given time, she's at my side. Always.
> I do compare my two, but not to judge which is superior, just the differences between Millie and Fable as puppies. I do have to say Fable is a dream come true now that I finally have a GSD!
> Fable isn't even 4 months old yet. She has a lot of growing to do and we have a lot of bonding ahead of us. I know she'll be an amazing dog (she's already a very special puppy) and we have our own unique journey to take together. I know that sounds so cheesy, but I mean it wholeheartedly.


I too got my lab/border collie when I was young about 12. Had her till she was 16 and I was 28. She had been threw so much with me. Even was there's for me during labor with my first child. She moved cross country with me. Yup a dog that has been with you threw it all that can never be replaced. I hope you have many more years with your pup.


----------



## Gharrissc

I don't have a favorite dog,but do have favorite qualities in each dog.


----------



## _Crystal_

I don't have a favorite dog. Although, I do compare things when talking about them.

like:
"Nour is so outgoing, unlike Crystal,"
or
"Crystal is so small, compared to Nour."

I love them both equally, and can't say which one I could give up if I had to give up one.


----------



## shilorio

When i got my labboxer mix he became my favorite dog, and he still will be, but my new boy is finding a spot in my heart. He is a challenge just as koda(boxer lab) was, they remind me of each other. Elios(liver GSD) reminds me of Koda and shilo(first GSD) combined. So it kind of lets me relive them both being so young. I love it and i love the work that has to be put into him


----------



## JackandMattie

Jack is definitely my favorite. He's just too much trouble not to adore. That, and he never takes his eyes off me if he can help it. I'm _his_ favorite, and in return, he's my favorite. We have a long way to go in training, but I do love a challenge! And our bond is already set for life.

Lillian is my greatest achievement. She has been with me the longest, at five years now. I have put the most time and effort (and money, yikes!) into her, and she snuggles sweeter than any dog I've ever owned. We are in a groove, sympatico, and trust me, it took a lot to get the fearful little SA wreck where she is today. She is now my go-anywhere, kiss everyone dog.

I appreciate my senior Miss Mattie Lynn the most. She is so easy breezy chicken peasy and a pleasure to all to be around. Never does a darn thing wrong (except bark too excitedly for too long when I get home from work), and has nothing but love and gratitude in her eyes.


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona is my favorite. Does not matter that she is an only dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin

I have favorites for what they are/what they do versus liking one over the other. Each dog has or had something that sets them apart from the others.


----------

